# Car-Van insurance



## kittykate (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi There
I'm hoping you may be able to advise me ..I am going to travel around Spain for a year and am finding it hard to find a car insurance policy that offers more then 90 days european cover. 
Has anyone got any suggestions of companies that do longer cover or ways to work around this .
The other complication is that my van is a japanese import!!
I'm thankful of any advice

Kitty.


----------

